# Wyn's brothers - Houston, TX



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

My baby's brothers are still at the kennel where they were taken after being found on the side of the road. The two are extremely playful and really should go together. The owner of the kennel refuses to pay the money for them to be medically cared for and she also refuses to send them to CAPS or another organization.

If you know of anyone who would be interested, let me know. The poor babies need a home!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Why is she refusing to pay for them yet not sending them to another organization? Which place is this in Houston? Hope those babies find a loving home together


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

It's actually on the outskirts of Houston. It's a kennel out in sorta the backwoods. I've tried to get my sister to understand how bad it is that her boss is doing nothing about the boys, but I don't think she wants to stand up to her boss.

It might come down to me calling a local rescue and escorting them to the kennel to get the boys.


----------



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

just wondering what side of houston i got room for two more for foster 
But I am near galviston and gas money is tight

If you could give me some more info i might be able to help


----------

